# Clothing patterns?



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any clothing patterns, either knitted or sewn for Chi's?

My mum is a fantastic dressmaker and has offered to make radley a few bits and pieces but we need some patterns to work from.

I have sent her a few pics of things and she is trying to work out the pattern, but the pictures arent always good enough to see.

thanks in advance


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.
This is soooo simple to make


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Michelle, that does look simple


----------

